# Another Colt Coming Home



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Went to shop to pick up a old Sears(winchester) 30/30 for a beater truck rifle. while their owner smiled and laid down a Commander at least 85% I picked up and noticed its a 9mm I don't have a 9mm and not a light weight commander at all. Shop says previous owner said a 1952 . I looked serial number 6XXX . I put on lay a way right then. Owner knows I'm a sucker for Colts. I call Colt with serial number and they said made 1951. I will try to get out of lay a way around 15 to 20 will be my birthday present.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Kewl 

Make sure to post a pic later


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I bought a Sears(winchester) 30/30 lever action brand new for 50 in 1976. Great gun wish I still had it.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I bought a Sears(winchester) 30/30 lever action brand new for 50 in 1976. Great gun wish I still had it.


Show off I had to pay 140 for this one of course 30 years and prices have gone up. 
I traded my 44 mag Winchester trapper in on a Bush master AR -15 he GAVE ME 400 trade then put on rack for 475. . I would like to have back just like those short barrel 44 mag lever guns.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sweet!! be sure to post pics when you get it!!!

Almost every gun I've traded or sold I later regreted it :?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Come on with the pic. Comanders are cool.


----------

